# Arturia half-price sale



## cug (Aug 18, 2018)

I noticed there is a sale on now. Does anyone know how often Arturia runs these half-off deals? I'm very tempted to get the Moog modular but don't really have an immediate "need"... 

Thanks, 
Carlos


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 18, 2018)

Prior to Arturia Collection V6, half-price sales were frequent. This may be the first half-price sale since going to version 6. The upgrade to version 6 was/is significant. You may see another sale around Christmas time, maybe Black Friday. Get on their mailing list if you aren't on it, so you will receive the sale announcements. In the past, they have offered free instruments which later would entitle you to special sales, much like Sound Toys does.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 18, 2018)

I was hoping Arturia would have a sale on upgrading from V5 ---> V6.
Previously they had a bundle upgrade during this sale, it looks like only individual VI's are discounted in this sale.


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 18, 2018)

They did when the first issued it. Again, if you aren't on their mailing list and you want to upgrade then get on it.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes I know they usually have a better bundle discount during the summer sale than the introductory sale .


----------

